# Bob Edwards Marathon



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

XM Satellite Radio will broadcast a 48-hour marathon of XM Public Radio's "The
Bob Edwards Show" starting May 12 at 8 a.m. ET on XM 133. The programming
block will feature around 50 interviews with notables including George Clooney,
Maya Angelou, Al Gore and Bob Doles, Walter Cronkite, David Crosby, Garrison
Keillor and more. - _SkyReport_


----------

